# Myford S7 DRO Modification



## SteveT (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi,
My apologies if this has already been covered but I do seem to get much sense from the search function.
I'm interested in fitting DRO to my S7 and would be interested in any views on the following questions.
1 Any drawback with the Allendale/ Machine DRO embedded cross slide system?
Does the groove for the magnetic strip weaken the cross slide ? 
Does swarf get between the magnetic strip and the read head ?

2The same questions also regarding the ems-i DRO system that has both the magnetic strip and read head machined into the saddle and cross slide

Regards,
Steve T


----------



## Nick Hulme (Oct 20, 2018)

I went for option 4, a parallel motion slide built from cheap ground rod and linear bearings carrying the scale & read head outboard at the back of the lathe out of the way of the work, chips, lube, coolant etc.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi Nick,
Thanks for your reply. That's certainly not an option I had come across before and something I would have considered if I hadn't succumbed to buying the M-DRO embedded cross slide system from Allendale at the Midlands Model Exhibition last week.
Surprised at the lack of response to my post, is it because DRO's on a Myford S7 are not popular?
Regards,
Steve T


----------



## RM-MN (Oct 21, 2018)

Instead of the lack of popularity of the Myford S7, the lack of responses may be because most of the people posting on this forum are from the west side of the big pond and don't have easy access to Myford lathes.  Instead, names like Logan, South Bend, etc are what we are familiar with.


----------



## Baz (Mar 27, 2019)

Recently fitted an embedded DRO to a Myford Super 7 without any problems, kit of bits came from Machine DRO / Allendale and was all done in a day. I was doubtful about milling a slot in the cross slide but it had to be done, it is only a couple of millimetres deep and I cannot see that it weakens it at all.


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 27, 2019)

It will be interesting to learn what happens as the crosslide on the ML7 and the S7 are the weakest part of a Myford.

This is why the tee slots are small, non standard items. My first S7B bought 2nd hand was curved this why all this prattle  about  tee bolts was written about.
Martin Cleeve  'pulled' a tee slot and Myfords made him a STEEL crosslide.
I got a gift of a broken 'peg' from the M7 topslide where obviously broke the saddle.

Just a few comments from my past. Meantime my kind regards

Norm


----------



## Baz (Mar 27, 2019)

Goldstar31, totally agree about size of tee slots, I was not aware of the Martin Cleeve Steel cross slide. Myford lathes are very versatile but are a bit on the flimsy side, I don’t usually clamp work to cross slide, only for cylinder boring with bar between centres, so milling a slot in bottom was lesser of two evils, the other version of cross slide readout gets in way of saddle lock and sticks up above cross slide restricting clamping. No easy answer except buy a bigger stronger lathe!


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 27, 2019)

If you look at his  ''Screwcutting in the Lathe', you will see a completely different crossslide to the ML7, the ML10 and the Super7B.   His top slides were fixed with a single bolt.  

Of course when he bought his ML7, he really only bought  a part lathe from Myford and drove it with two motors and he used the old fast and loose pulley systems. I've forgotten much of the storey but it was all in Model Engineer  around 1953.

He had at one point two of his swing tool holders on his crosslide.  I sort of inherited one  when I got my ML10.  I've the metal for the screwcutting version but suffer from 'roundtuit' as most do.

Interesting stuff with no welding and out of steel sections!

Take care

Norman


----------



## BobsModels (Mar 28, 2019)

Baz said:


> Recently fitted an embedded DRO to a Myford Super 7 without any problems, kit of bits came from Machine DRO / Allendale and was all done in a day. I was doubtful about milling a slot in the cross slide but it had to be done, it is only a couple of millimetres deep and I cannot see that it weakens it at all.



Could you post a picture of it on the cros slide?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Baz (Mar 28, 2019)

Bob, sorry but don’t know how to post photos on here, to be honest there is not a lot to see. All you have to do is to mill a 10mm slot 2mm deep into the underside of the cross slide, degrease well and then the self adhesive encoder strip is placed into slot followed by a stainless cover strip, again with self adhesive tape on it, there is an ally tee shaped piece that has to be fitted to end of cross slide before machining slot, suggest you have a look on Machine DRO website, they have photos of ordinary and embedded versions plus a link to an article in Model Engineers Workshop where someone gives a blow by blow account of fitting.
One word of warning, before you purchase readouts for Myford 7 series machines think if you need to use the taper turning attachment or rear carriage stop, because if you fit readouts you cannot use anything that bolts to the back of the bed because the readouts use these mounting holes.  Obviously the readouts could be removed and replaced but it is a pain in the a##e. Hope this helps

Baz


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 28, 2019)

Baz - if you do ever want to post any pictures on here just open a window on your computer with the pictures in it then click and hold on the picture you want to add and drag them on to your post. Release the mouse button and the picture will attach to your post. If you do nothing more the image will show up at the end of your post (likely as a thumbnail only) but there will be a button in your post that you can click to position it within your text when desired. It's far easier to actually do it than explain how, so don't be afraid to have a go if you feel like it.


----------



## Bruce Cropper (Mar 29, 2019)

My first post on this site, and I'm more or less a novice, with an ML7. I've learned a lot from following the projects here.

I'm not sure if this would be a suitable solution for you. There is (or was) a retired engineer on UK Ebay who made and sold individual DROs for ML7 and S7. made from cut down digital calipers (individual to eg tailstock, topslide etc - you can/could buy one or more not necessarily at the same time.  There are easily attached using mostly existing tapped holes, iirc, so nothing would be weakened. I acquired a set but have been so busy enjoying a hot southern hemisphere summer (NZ) that I haven't yet fitted them. If you are interested and can't find the person on Ebay, I will look up the details and post. Bruce


----------



## Baz (Mar 29, 2019)

Cogsy, thanks for the info, unfortunately I am using an iPad, can you provide info for that, if not I will have to dig out the old laptop and try on that. I will give it a go but am a bit busy this weekend, mother’s day, gardening and babysitting! Have been retired for five years but still don’t have enough time.

Baz


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 29, 2019)

Baz said:


> Cogsy, thanks for the info, unfortunately I am using an iPad, can you provide info for that, if not I will have to dig out the old laptop and try on that. I will give it a go but am a bit busy this weekend, mother’s day, gardening and babysitting! Have been retired for five years but still don’t have enough time.
> 
> Baz




Sh!!! I've been retired for 35 years or as my son quips 'Longer than I have ever worked'

Big mistake, I should have retired much earlier!

N


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 29, 2019)

Baz said:


> Cogsy, thanks for the info, unfortunately I am using an iPad, can you provide info for that, if not I will have to dig out the old laptop and try on that. I will give it a go but am a bit busy this weekend, mother’s day, gardening and babysitting! Have been retired for five years but still don’t have enough time.
> 
> Baz


I haven't done it on an ipad but I believe it's fairly simple too. It looks like if you click the button "upload a file" which is next to the "post reply" button, you should then be prompted to select a photo and upload it. From there it should be similar to what I wrote before. You've got nothing to lose by giving it a go - just post a test picture in this thread if you like.


----------



## Baz (Mar 30, 2019)

With a bit of luck we may have some pictures of the cross slide embedded readout


----------



## BobsModels (Mar 31, 2019)

Baz

Thank you for the link and the photos. 

You mentioned a rear carriage stop, not sure I ever saw one.  It is one of the really pain in the neck part of the Myford, no easy way to do a traditional carriage stop.  I still have not come up with a good design .

Bob


----------



## Baz (Mar 31, 2019)

Bob, have a look at Hemmingway, (hemmingwaykits dot com) he does a lovely six position saddle stop that fits on the front right hand side of the saddle, it attaches on an extended chasing dial stud and is very simple to make. Now that I know how to post photos I will see if I can get a picture of the Hemmingway and Myford stops tomorrow.

Baz


----------



## Baz (Apr 2, 2019)

Sorry for the delay, finally got out into workshop and got photo of Myford rear six position stop which was made to be used with their six position cross slide mounted turret. The front stop is again six position and drawings and material pack are available from Hemmingway. Must just add that I have no connection with these companies, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## BobsModels (Apr 2, 2019)

Baz

Thank you for the picture

Bob


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 6, 2019)

Baz said:


> Bob, have a look at Hemmingway, (hemmingwaykits dot com) he does a lovely six position saddle stop that fits on the front right hand side of the saddle, it attaches on an extended chasing dial stud and is very simple to make. Now that I know how to post photos I will see if I can get a picture of the Hemmingway and Myford stops tomorrow.
> 
> Baz



There is-  there are several sensible modifications to the Myford series if you can actually down load the old Chris Heapy site called Model Engineers Support page. It's worth a serious try to find it.

I downloaded it and copied the drawings for a home made 6 turret, a rear stops and a rrear tool post as well as a rather fine taper turning attachment.

Maybe someone can assist further but it may be ancient etc but worth the try

Norm


----------



## BobsModels (Apr 6, 2019)

I enjoyed his site also but did not copy anything down.  I tried looking but it appears not available any longer, at least a 10 minute searching around found empty pages.

Bob


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 6, 2019)

I managed to find the drawing of the 4( not6) stop for the Myford S7 but whether that was because I already had 'some' as a favourite is beyond me.

I couldn't print it but obviously could 'photo' it.

Reminding  others that I'm partially blind and it's getting worse.

Norman


----------



## Baz (Apr 6, 2019)

I have just spent a couple of hours searching for Chris Heapy and i have found mention of various sites but every time I get safari cannot find server or server has timed out. 

Baz


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 6, 2019)

Baz said:


> I have just spent a couple of hours searching for Chris Heapy and i have found mention of various sites but every time I get safari cannot find server or server has timed out.
> 
> Baz[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 6, 2019)

Baz

After changing to an old Samsung laser printer , I got the  4 station turret printed!

Seems as if, flushed with success that I should print another set of copies and  heat seal them as 'workshop copies'------------------------tomorrow.

Hope your luck improves

N


----------



## Neil Lickfold (Apr 6, 2019)

I don't have any DRO on my S7. I have not figured a way to have a DRO and still be able to use the taper turning attachment that I have used once in a while. I really do like the rotary stops for the saddle but have not got to buying one or a kit either.
Anyway, if there is a way to have the DRO and all the other attachments, I would like to know how they do it.
Neil


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 6, 2019)

As Allendale is the supplier for the present topic  might I suggest that you asl them?

There ARE other things.

I've a SiegC4 too but it has rotary encoders which are a nigh impossibility to find 'little  a bit bigger that hearing aid batteries.  Frankly and I know that it is OT, I'd be happy nto have things that I can zero/reset- without batteries or whatever.

I'm so p***ed off that I fancy a trip next month to the Axminster Tool display at the Doncaster Show to discuss  things at the 'coal face. Well Doncaster did have coal faces once

Norm


----------



## Crawdad (Apr 7, 2019)

goldstar31 said:


> There is-  there are several sensible modifications to the Myford series if you can actually down load the old Chris Heapy site called Model Engineers Support page. It's worth a serious try to find it.
> 
> I downloaded it and copied the drawings for a home made 6 turret, a rear stops and a rrear tool post as well as a rather fine taper turning attachment.
> 
> ...



Hi Norm,

After a bit of hunting, I found a partial backup of Chris Heapy's site on the Wayback Machine (an internet archive, for those who don't know). Seems like the site went away in 2005. Anyway, there's a substantial version of it at https://web.archive.org/web/20040827213246/http://easyweb.easynet.co.uk/~chrish/. Lots of the images are missing, but many of the plans can still be downloaded.

Bill


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks Bill. Hopefully your find will help others

Cheers


Norm


----------



## Baz (Apr 21, 2019)

Neil Lickfold, A’s far as I know it’s readouts OR taper turn, rear stop etc but I think it’s possible to remove the readouts temporarily, I am extremely fortunate to have two Myfords, a super 7 and ML7R so one has readouts and the other has taper turn attachment etc.
Crawdad, thanks for link to Chris Heapy site, I have found the info that I wanted


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 21, 2019)

Baz, if you  discovered George. Thomas  who is well worth the 30 quid or so, you've miss ed a treat.

Sadly, I'm host to family on the weekend of the Doncaster Show.


----------



## Baz (Apr 21, 2019)

Goldstar31, got George Thomas years ago, it’s one of my favourite books, love the way he goes about things, a proper engineer. Shame you have to miss Doncaster, I was considering taking the caravan up to York that week and doing Doncaster on the Friday but not sure now especially as there is nothing I really want and it was only a few months since Alexandra Palace which is only about sixty miles from me (I am in North Hampshire) it would also mean missing the clubs members running day especially as we only have about half a dozen a year.


----------



## Neil Lickfold (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for the replies and links.


----------



## GeoffR (Apr 22, 2019)

I have fitted my S7 with DRO and taper attachment.
The longitudinal read out is attached to the front.


----------



## jmgalvin (Apr 23, 2019)

GeoffR

Could you post a picture of the installation and what scales did you use.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## GeoffR (Apr 23, 2019)

Jim
I have uploaded some photos, I think.
The longitudinal DRO is a glass scale from Arc Eurotrade and the cross slide is a magnetic tape job from Machine DRO.
Both work very well and I can still use the taper turning attachment.  Using the DRO means the angle can be set very accurately and easily repeated (using basic trigonometry).
Please excuse the photo backgrounds!
Geoff Rogers


----------



## jmgalvin (Apr 23, 2019)

GeoffR

Pics didn't post


----------



## GeoffR (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## GeoffR (Apr 24, 2019)

hopefully they did this time.


----------



## Neil Lickfold (Apr 24, 2019)

Awsome, thanks for the photo's. Like you say, there are not that many options to have dro and the taper turning attachment. Now I have more questions, What is on the end of the compound slide? Why a glass scale for Z and magnetic for the cross slide? What sort of  readout have you got them connected to? 
Thanks, Neil


----------



## GeoffR (Apr 24, 2019)

thanks Neil,
The compound  slide is a George Thomas retractable top slide.
the Z scale as fitted sometime ago and glass was the dominant choice.  the cross slide needs the magnetic strip with the smallest reading head the Machine DRO now supply.  I only fitted this back end of last year.


----------

